# New Soil Test - recommendations



## jjm (May 6, 2021)

New to this site and wish I would have found this site prior to sending it off. But anyway, any recommendations on the analysis below?


----------



## jjm (May 6, 2021)

no recommendations?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Follow their recommendations

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=16135


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@jjm the soil test methods they use are so proprietary that all you can do is go by their recommendation. But as you can see they don't even tell you HOW MUCH of the recommended product to apply... you effectively throw'er down! and then retest again before the next application. I almost feel like I'm describing The Amazing Race or something, where all you're given is the next destination, .. and then the next & the next. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## jjm (May 6, 2021)

Yes - I know I made a mistake not doing research in soil testing. In the future, I will go with one of the companies on this site.

I just didn't want to waste the information that I just purchased and was wondering if anyone had any guidance on the information that I received other than what they recommended.

Sorry to bother everyone - the next results I post will be from one of the companies on this site later this fall.

JM


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Johnklein replied on Wednesday. Did you read his reply?
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=27956
You posted twice.


----------



## jjm (May 6, 2021)

Thanks - I missed that post - it is very helpful!


----------

